# VAT reclaim on a crew cab



## BaileyMc (28 Jan 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone can tell me if a VAT registered company can reclaim the VAT on a new crew cab. We're looking at someting like a Toyota Hilux. I know that they are no longer classed as commercial for VRT purposes and they are a class B vehicle (I think!!). We need something that we can use to put the tools in the back but also be able to move a gang around to different jobs. Just wondered about the VAT reclaim so can properly cost it.

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jan 2008)

Rather than having a definition of what does qualify for a VAT input credit, Revenue, in their [broken link removed]at para 6.8 have issued a definition of what does not qualify. There was , I believe, a reclassification for VRT purposes of such vehicles so that they were not at the low commerical rate of VRT but a higher rate. ( open to correction on this ) . However to avoid confusion, especially given the amount of VAT which could be involved, I would suggest that you do as stated in para 6.8 of the [broken link removed] and contact your local Revenue office for clarification. Give them the details of the particular vehicle and you should get some official guidance.


----------



## simplyjoe (29 Jan 2008)

The Revenue tend to behave like God when it comes to questions like this. There is no clear definition as to what is or is not commercial. There is a tax consultant in Longford that is challenging the revenue on a number of these borderline issues. He has successfully argued that some jeep type vehicles with seats and windows are commercial and he has reclaimed vat thereon. He makes the arguments that these vehicles are not primarily designed for road use but rather for off road use - stronger chassis, bigger wheels, 4 wheel drives, etc.. 
As stated before the revenue's taxpayer charter is a joke. They do not act fairly towards the tax payer and the quality (and especially consistency) of advice given is often deplorable and like with much of Irish life no body is accountable - nobody gets the sack!.


----------

